
Show HN: ShortcutRef.com – discover and learn shortcuts easily and quickly - yadongwen
Hi, my name is Yadong and I&#x27;m learning to build web apps. I just made a website (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;shortcutref.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;shortcutref.com</a>) for shortcut references in the past week.<p>It has very clean UI and shows only the relevant shortcuts you need with short and precise descriptions. The goal of this tool is to help users learn shortcuts of a specific application in a few minutes.<p>Let me know if you like it and I&#x27;ll add GIF and search support.<p>Thanks!
======
russdpale
This is pretty nice! I have bookmarked it! Adding printable versions that we
can hang on our walls would be cool :)

~~~
yadongwen
Thank you David. I'm so glad you like it. I'm adding new features this
weekend. Printable version is in the feature backlog and I'll work on later.

